
PostgreSQL's Powerful New Join Type: Lateral - craigkerstiens
https://blog.heapanalytics.com/postgresqls-powerful-new-join-type-lateral/
======
ak39
T-SQL has this as CROSS APPLY and OUTER APPLY.

Like pgsql’s LATERAL JOIN, CROSS APPLY has been a game changer in the way you
think iteration in sets. Highly recommended.

